# moving to Pattaya, Thailand



## corinne murray

Hi, my husband and myself are currently living in the UK but hope to move to Thailand for a year or so. We are looking to rent when we get out there and would like to take one of our dogs with us. I will not be working when i go out there but i would like to do a bit of voluntary work. My husband works Offshore in the Oil/Gas industry so hopefully there won't be a problem with work for him. 
If anyone has any experience of living in Thailand and has some good information, it would be gratefully appreciated as we want to be prepared as much as possible!!!!!


----------



## synthia

I haven't been to Pattaya, but rents in Thailand tend to be very low compared to the US.


----------



## chicowoodduck

*Pattaya City*

I'm due into Pattaya City on Saturday, July 28th and will be doing some research on rentals, homes, etc. I'll let you know what I discover. As you probably already know, Pattaya is a very busy city around the beach areas and draws crowds from the BKK area. I'm not interested in being part of that scene, although being within striking distance (1-5 km) of the beach would be nice.


----------



## synthia

In the past I'd always heard rather bad things about the area, but lately I've met a lot of people who like it, especially if they live, as you said, away from the most crowded tourist areas.


----------



## oddball

*pattaya*



chicowoodduck said:


> I'm due into Pattaya City on Saturday, July 28th and will be doing some research on rentals, homes, etc. I'll let you know what I discover. As you probably already know, Pattaya is a very busy city around the beach areas and draws crowds from the BKK area. I'm not interested in being part of that scene, although being within striking distance (1-5 km) of the beach would be nice.


 It would be nice if you could post your findings on Pattaya a.s.a.p. because the Thai forums i read today did not reflect what you have said , the inference is that bars and restaraunts are closing down due to the lack of buisness from the crowds that invade its beach areas , the crowds are also most noticeable by thier abscence , is that a fact or just the usual mumblings of diparaged expats ?


----------



## chicowoodduck

*Pattaya City*

Dear Oddball,

Although business is a bit on the downside (and where in the world isn't it?), I did not see anyone out with hammers, plywood and nails boarding-up anything. As with most things in Thailand, the people just smile and work through it. That's the attitude like. I didn't see anything to scare me off in coming back to the Pattya City area (I'm currently back in the States cleaning up odd and ends before heading back in December). Of course, everyone's boat floats a bit different, but in looking over the area, I do believe that the Jomtien might be a better fit. Just less crowded, easy beach access, cleaner, etc. Just as a starting point, you might want to check-out the Thailand Craig's List for various places to stay and the price range people are seeking. Again, everyone has a different budget. It looks like I'll be paying somewhere between 12-14 thousand baht per month for an apartment that is about a mile from the Pattaya City beach area. Again, this could change between now and December. I STRONGLY suggest that if you are serious about moving anywhere in Thailand that you check out the area for yourself and not for a day trip experience. There are a million "I wish I would have..." stories of expats jumping in head first without knowing the depth of the water. Do the research and go in one toe at a time and with caution.

Good luck.


----------



## synthia

Thanks for reminding people to test the waters first. I'd go farther and say to start with something like a three month rental, then try a year. An amazingly high percentage of expats seem to last less than two years, and that's true for almost every country.

Things that you think are great become annoying, things that you hated at first turn out to be totally unimportant in the long haul, you just can't tell until you are there.


----------



## skycop51

*You Coming to Thailand to Work?*

Well I think you need a lot of luck, unless you are going to teach. Its not going to happen.


----------



## oddball

*moving to pattaya*



skycop51 said:


> Well I think you need a lot of luck, unless you are going to teach. Its not going to happen.



To add a little to that sage thought , Thailand is for Thais , jobs , property almost everything , you are and always will be 'Just a visitor ' unless Buddha smiles on you . Colin .


----------



## skycop51

*Visiting and even Living*

enjoying Thailand, but most working does not work out.

Skycop51


----------



## P. Heimsath

I too am considering coming to Pattaya to look around. Do you have any suggestions as where to stay (Hotel). That is clean inexpensive for a couple of weeks. It doesnt have to be on the beach just a convieient location.
Thanks
Skip


----------



## rjnpenang

My wife & I always stay for a week or 2 at the Nanvin Mansions (2), just behind Carrefour above third rd., very respectable, the rooms are cleaned every day, air con, big fridge, en-suite bathroom, tv, wireless connection in the foyer.plenty of places to eat nearby. We pay 600 Baht a night for the room, if they want more,haggle!. (not necessary to book).
And we use a Mr.Toom for transport to & from Bangkok airport, earlier this year he was charging 1200 Baht for 2 people & luggage, this is his email = [email protected] Regards Robert


----------



## owenjones

It is very easy to find rentals in Pattaya. The local English-language papers carry loads of adverts (published Friday, look in 7-11 shops), but there are also noticeboards in Tesco Lotus, Carrefour, Big C etc as well as numerous estate agencies. For example, it is easy enough to get a brand-newish, furnished bungalow east of Sukhumvit Road for 6,500 B per month. That's 3-5 km from the beach.
Some people consider Jomtien up-market from Pattaya. I don't agree, but you can rent a furnished condo overlooking the bay there for about the same, 6,500 B.
As for the sois leading from the beach, there is evidence that some of the open-air girlie bars are disappearing. A firm called 'Estiny' or 'Eastiny' has virtually taken over Soi 8. The idea was proposed years ago, to move the girlie bars back past Second Road, although I can't see that happening quickly.
If you want to go to Pattaya 'to test the water' first, you could do a lot worse than staying in Soi Buakhow, which is just behind Second Road. It is full of older, resident foreigners from all over the world. Hotels? Try 'V & M Terrace' @ 450-550 B / night or 7,000 B / month + w&e or even better the 'Smugglers' Bar' next door, which costs 50 B per night more or 7,500 per month. Both are in Soi Buakhow, one minute from Central Pattaya Road (Pattaya Klang) and 5-6 mins from the beach. It's a very nice, relaxed area of Pattaya, but only minutes from the action.


----------



## Johncee

*Pattaya*



chicowoodduck said:


> I'm due into Pattaya City on Saturday, July 28th and will be doing some research on rentals, homes, etc. I'll let you know what I discover. As you probably already know, Pattaya is a very busy city around the beach areas and draws crowds from the BKK area. I'm not interested in being part of that scene, although being within striking distance (1-5 km) of the beach would be nice.


Hi,

I am currently working in W Africa on a month/month rotation, and would like to move to Pattaya during my months off. Please can you let me know what you have found out during your visit. Any useful information would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## klikster

corinne murray said:


> I will not be working when i go out there but i would like to do a bit of voluntary work.


Sadly, if you follow the letter of the law, even volunteer work requires a work permit.


----------



## owenjones

Hi,

It is very, very easy to rent a bungalow or condo in Pattaya - there are thousands of them! Many at 6,000-7,000 B / month.
Either in Pattaya or the quieter area of Jomtien. hotels, while you are looking for a rental, are numerous too - both cheaply and moderately priced ones.

Your husband will continue with his previous employers, I assume, because he is extremely unlikely to get work here.
Voluntary work is easy enough, especially in tha Pattaya / Chonburi area. I would start with the Pattaya Ex-Pats Club (Google it). They have a very good reputation in the charitable field and can put you on to someone.

Good luck,
Owen.


----------



## nick824

skycop51 said:


> Well I think you need a lot of luck, unless you are going to teach. Its not going to happen.


could someone explain what this means?


----------



## singto

nick824 said:


> could someone explain what this means?


It means for most people, the chances of being able to live in Thailand full-time are slim to none.

You need to work for a:

Multi-national company
Teach English and make **** money
Start your own business
Telecommute
Work as a correspondent for a news or photo agency

or be retired or living off your stocks, dividends, or real estate or something like this.

Other than that, you're limited.


----------



## james1953

If you love to party Pattaya is the place to be, other than that not much else to do but.......Well just be and sometimes that'a not all that bad.


----------



## songchai

Well, As Pattaya REsident I would therefore welcome and Greeting new fellow of City of Pattaya


----------



## klikster

owenjones said:


> I would start with *the* Pattaya Ex-Pats Club (Google it). They have a very good reputation in the charitable field and can put you on to someone.


Is there now *one* expat club? At one time I remember some sort of rift and another being formed.

One problem about places where LOTS of expats gather, there always seems to be a fair amount of factionalism .. often, outright conflict .. too many people wanting to control things.


----------



## singto

klikster said:


> Is there now *one* expat club? At one time I remember some sort of rift and another being formed.
> 
> One problem about places where LOTS of expats gather, there always seems to be a fair amount of factionalism .. often, outright conflict .. too many people wanting to control things.


Exactly. This is why I keep to myself and live my life how I want to. Very few people, even my editors, ever get to tell me what to do. If I wanted conflict or people telling me what to do and how to go about doing things, I would be living in the U.S. Also, many expats are here for a couple of years and then gone. Some think they know what they're doing after this time and they then "know" Thailand and it's culture. I'm going on 15 years here and while I know a little, the country is like a 50 layer cake - only after a few years do you even begin to peel away the first layers.


----------



## darwinite1

corinne murray said:


> Hi, my husband and myself are currently living in the UK but hope to move to Thailand for a year or so. We are looking to rent when we get out there and would like to take one of our dogs with us. I will not be working when i go out there but i would like to do a bit of voluntary work. My husband works Offshore in the Oil/Gas industry so hopefully there won't be a problem with work for him.
> If anyone has any experience of living in Thailand and has some good information, it would be gratefully appreciated as we want to be prepared as much as possible!!!!!


Hi Corinne,

I would be interested in hearing about your experience as we're about to do the same thing, but from Australia. I'm also keen to do voluntary work.
cheers!


----------



## klikster

darwinite1 said:


> Hi Corinne,
> 
> I would be interested in hearing about your experience as we're about to do the same thing, but from Australia. I'm also keen to do voluntary work.
> cheers!


Be sure you understand that to be 100% legal, a work permit is required of volunteers. That requirement is not always reinforced, but is is always "there".


----------



## darwinite1

klikster said:


> Be sure you understand that to be 100% legal, a work permit is required of volunteers. That requirement is not always reinforced, but is is always "there".


thanks klikster - I intend to get a visa for it


----------



## klikster

darwinite1 said:


> thanks klikster - I intend to get a visa for it


I think you will need a "B" visa for a work permit. A Thai consulate should be able to give you the appropriate information.


----------



## darwinite1

klikster said:


> I think you will need a "B" visa for a work permit. A Thai consulate should be able to give you the appropriate information.


thanks again - I'm hoping that I shouldn't have too many dramas getting a visa for volunteer work (have already contacted the consulate and am waiting for a call back) - I'm more concerned now with where our family should live and where to send my daughter to school


----------



## klikster

darwinite1 said:


> thanks again - I'm hoping that I shouldn't have too many dramas getting a visa for volunteer work (have already contacted the consulate and am waiting for a call back) - I'm more concerned now with where our family should live and where to send my daughter to school


I don't mean to add drama, but a visa and work permit are different documents with different requirements. Generally, a company or organization must support your WP application .. which must be applied for in Thailand. And *generally* .. 

*drum roll* 

.. whether you earn or not, you will probably be required to pay tax, and that tax is based on your country of origin. 

As to family places to live .. if you're talking about the Pattaya area, I would recommend Jomtien Beach (better beach, good shopping, less traffic, less sleaze), Na Jomtien or Wong Amat. Bang Saray is another good area.

Don't go by prices you see on the web. They are usually for tourists and newbies.

Pattaya has a top International School, although a bit expensive.


----------



## singto

darwinite1 said:


> thanks again - I'm hoping that I shouldn't have too many dramas getting a visa for volunteer work (have already contacted the consulate and am waiting for a call back) - I'm more concerned now with where our family should live and where to send my daughter to school


Before you worry about where to send your daughter and where your family should live, be sure the company will get you the visa and you're capable of getting a work permit. Then you can worry about the other stuff - if you can't get a work permit it's not going to matter. 

I've got two kids in a bilingual school and it runs me a little over 400,000 baht a year for both of them. 

You don't pay tax unless you earn in Thailand. I earn money outside of Thailand as a correspondent and pay nothing. 

As far as living in Pattaya - well, Jomtien is okay but there are a helluva lot better places in Thailand to raise a family. Personally I think Pattaya is a ****hole and why live among tourists if your idea is to live in Thailand? If you want to party and chase tail, then by all means Pattaya is great. But other than that...there are plenty of other places to live.


----------



## darwinite1

singto said:


> Before you worry about where to send your daughter and where your family should live, be sure the company will get you the visa and you're capable of getting a work permit. Then you can worry about the other stuff - if you can't get a work permit it's not going to matter.
> 
> I've got two kids in a bilingual school and it runs me a little over 400,000 baht a year for both of them.
> 
> You don't pay tax unless you earn in Thailand. I earn money outside of Thailand as a correspondent and pay nothing.
> 
> As far as living in Pattaya - well, Jomtien is okay but there are a helluva lot better places in Thailand to raise a family. Personally I think Pattaya is a ****hole and why live among tourists if your idea is to live in Thailand? If you want to party and chase tail, then by all means Pattaya is great. But other than that...there are plenty of other places to live.


Thanks Singto, but without going into too much detail, I'm fairly confident that I should be able to secure a volunteer position and get a visa. I have put up a post today " Aussie family moving to Thailand etc..." Perhaps you could have a read and see if you have any advice. You'll note that I state that I don't have any particular preference regarding location - I'm just concerned about a good place to live for my family and a good school for our daughter (we're prepared to pay up to 600,000 baht). Quality of life is of primary importance to me - I have no desire to get into the party scene at all. Anywhere that might have a sailing club close by would be welcomed also - preferably a more family oriented club.


----------



## darwinite1

klikster said:


> I don't mean to add drama, but a visa and work permit are different documents with different requirements. Generally, a company or organization must support your WP application .. which must be applied for in Thailand. And *generally* ..
> 
> *drum roll*
> 
> .. whether you earn or not, you will probably be required to pay tax, and that tax is based on your country of origin.
> 
> As to family places to live .. if you're talking about the Pattaya area, I would recommend Jomtien Beach (better beach, good shopping, less traffic, less sleaze), Na Jomtien or Wong Amat. Bang Saray is another good area.
> 
> Don't go by prices you see on the web. They are usually for tourists and newbies.
> 
> Pattaya has a top International School, although a bit expensive.


Ah, thanks for the heads up. Can I just clarify though, if I were doing volunteer work for a not-for-profit organisation/NGO, would I still require a work permit from the prospective employer (and not just the non-resident visa) and would I be required to pay tax even if I'm earning nothing AND working for an NGO - it seems very strange??

I have heard that Pattaya is not the greatest place as you mentioned- did a little more digging and have heard that Phuket it quite a nice family place and that the international school there is quite good - any thoughts? 

I will certainly look into the other places you mentioned such as Band Saray etc.

thanks again


----------



## synthia

You do need a work permit even to do volunteer work.


----------



## darwinite1

synthia said:


> You do need a work permit even to do volunteer work.


thanks again Synthia!


----------



## synthia

But I just read that once again rules have changed, so that my no longer be true. But it's true in most countries, so I imagine it is still true in Thailand.


----------



## darwinite1

synthia said:


> But I just read that once again rules have changed, so that my no longer be true. But it's true in most countries, so I imagine it is still true in Thailand.



thanks again will make sure I look into it carefully


----------



## cleancutamerican

Jomtien is decent but u will leave your wife soon, too many hotties to choose from.


----------



## Tony Dee

*Moving to Thailand*



corinne murray said:


> Hi, my husband and myself are currently living in the UK but hope to move to Thailand for a year or so. We are looking to rent when we get out there and would like to take one of our dogs with us. I will not be working when i go out there but i would like to do a bit of voluntary work. My husband works Offshore in the Oil/Gas industry so hopefully there won't be a problem with work for him.
> If anyone has any experience of living in Thailand and has some good information, it would be gratefully appreciated as we want to be prepared as much as possible!!!!!


Hi, first where do you want to live, what is your buget for rent each month, do you want a house or condo, are you after the beach or countryside have you got your visa's. let me know and i will try and help.

Tony


----------



## songchai

Well I would suggest some Part else far from Pattaya Like Bang Sarae or Sattahip. Accommodation is well develop and Quite


----------



## Tony Dee

Hi, iam not moving to Thai, i wanted to know about work in Asia, i live in Surin already, but thanks.


----------



## babar66

corinne murray said:


> Hi, my husband and myself are currently living in the UK but hope to move to Thailand for a year or so. We are looking to rent when we get out there and would like to take one of our dogs with us. I will not be working when i go out there but i would like to do a bit of voluntary work. My husband works Offshore in the Oil/Gas industry so hopefully there won't be a problem with work for him.
> If anyone has any experience of living in Thailand and has some good information, it would be gratefully appreciated as we want to be prepared as much as possible!!!!!


Hi You will be certainly interested by our very confortable home around 200sqm on 400 sqm land. Just 14 km from Pattaya center going south between two fisherman villages and nicely located at 500m of one small but not crowded beach. Quite private beach I can say!
PLease feel free to contact me by email, I will give you more precision and reason why we need to rent or sale this home, thanks.


----------



## Serendipity2

ChicoWoodDuck, 
".....I'll be paying somewhere between 12-14 thousand baht per month for an apartment that is about a mile from the Pattaya"

Wow, that seems high - at least by Chiang Mai standards. You don't say how big your apartment is or what ammenities it has but what was THB10,000=12,000 is now in the THB8,000 and under range as best as can deduce [which could be all wrong] but it seems there is an increase in vacancies which gives a renter a bit better bargaining power than when vacancies are low. Where ever you stay, it might be worthwhile to stay at a guest house for a week or two and check out the rental market. Don't rent from where you are not but it would be good to do some research - neighborhoods, occupancy rates, what is included in the rent [typically] such as sewer/water/garbage and shopping areas. Regardless of where we live we all need to buy food - or eat out a lot. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

This is an old thread resurected from 2007, I guess the OP has found somewhere to stay by now 

Will leave it open as there is some useful info in it (prices - as S2 noticed - are somewhat dated - my house was 25k/month - I pay 18k - that's what the reduced demand causes).

Voluntry work - asked by the OP - does require a WP (as OddBall said) but they can be got on an 'O' Visa quite easily (check out SEE). Many NGO type agencies will charge you $1000+ for the joy fo working for free, so give them a miss. Contacting orphanages etc directly, especially if you have something to offer, coukd result in them sponsoring you (cost you 5k Baht a year for the WP/VISA that you would have to pay yourself - but not proof of income or wageslips required - you can not earn money on voluteers WP though!)


----------



## lordvader

synthia said:


> I haven't been to Pattaya, but rents in Thailand tend to be very low compared to the US.


So how much is rent like ?
In Usa 1 bed room is like $1500 

how much would it be there ?
in $$$ plz


----------



## Guest

A smallish room with fan (no aircon) can be had for as little as $60 p.m. in the less fashionable parts of Chiang Mai. A studio apartment with separate bedroom? You would be lucky to find anywhere much under $150 p.m. Again in a not so fashionable area in Chiang Mai, I have rented a 3 bedroomed house -originally at $200 p.m. plus water/electric with a little furniture, but I pay an extra $50 p.m. to have it better furnished.


----------



## Thaidreamer

What's with all this pessimism, shouldn't we think positive?? you said life in LOS is going to be easy but what the hell, i say its better to regret for something you did rather for something that you didn't.


----------



## Serendipity2

Thaidreamer said:


> What's with all this pessimism, shouldn't we think positive?? you said life in LOS is going to be easy but what the hell, i say its better to regret for something you did rather for something that you didn't.



Thaidreamer,

Unless that 'something' lands you in the slammer. Not a pleasant place I am told but in general I would agree with you.

Serendipity2


----------



## Fontane

*Running a Bar/Guesthouse in Pattaya*

If i was considering running a Bar/Guesthouse in Pattaya could anyone who has done a similar share their experiences and offer constructive advice...I would like to receive as much input as possible..
Thanks


----------



## Serendipity2

Fontane said:


> If i was considering running a Bar/Guesthouse in Pattaya could anyone who has done a similar share their experiences and offer constructive advice...I would like to receive as much input as possible..
> Thanks



Fontane,

I've not run a bar nor a guest house in Pattaya or anywhere else but I would offer this sage [IMHO] advice. Read EVERYTHING you can find on every forum - not about the successes but about the failures of those who tried to run a bar or guesthouse. 
You will learn far more from the failures than the successes. Remember, "Success has a thousand fathers, failure is an orphan." Not sure who first uttered those pearls of wisdom but they are very true.

A few thoughts off the cuff. Decide if you're going to own only the business or both the business and real estate. The latter is MUCH more complicated and fraught with perils. Which ever you do, although I distrust them, I would consult a very good lawyer who specializes JUST in sales of businesses, business inventory etc. You would want to make sure you had a secure lease with options, you would need to define what was included in the sale such as equipment, fittings, fixtures, inventory, which was leased and the terms of those leases, you would want to see the books and make certain they were in order - also request their tax statements and check one against the other. There have been cases where a person bought a business, paid their money only to find they had no lease or that the lease terms were unacceptable. Or they bought a business and found everything had been stolen or that there never was an itemized list of furniture, fixtures, inventory etc. Good luck and be very careful! Finally, always remember that you are a guest in Thailand [or any other nation of than that where you're a citizen] and ANY time "they" decide you're no longer welcome - you're gone. That could be as simple as your business partner deciding he / she no longer needs you or an aggrieved wife / former wife. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Fontane

*Running a venture in the LOS*



Serendipity2 said:


> Fontane,
> 
> I've not run a bar nor a guest house in Pattaya or anywhere else but I would offer this sage [IMHO] advice. Read EVERYTHING you can find on every forum - not about the successes but about the failures of those who tried to run a bar or guesthouse.
> You will learn far more from the failures than the successes. Remember, "Success has a thousand fathers, failure is an orphan." Not sure who first uttered those pearls of wisdom but they are very true.
> 
> A few thoughts off the cuff. Decide if you're going to own only the business or both the business and real estate. The latter is MUCH more complicated and fraught with perils. Which ever you do, although I distrust them, I would consult a very good lawyer who specializes JUST in sales of businesses, business inventory etc. You would want to make sure you had a secure lease with options, you would need to define what was included in the sale such as equipment, fittings, fixtures, inventory, which was leased and the terms of those leases, you would want to see the books and make certain they were in order - also request their tax statements and check one against the other. There have been cases where a person bought a business, paid their money only to find they had no lease or that the lease terms were unacceptable. Or they bought a business and found everything had been stolen or that there never was an itemized list of furniture, fixtures, inventory etc. Good luck and be very careful! Finally, always remember that you are a guest in Thailand [or any other nation of than that where you're a citizen] and ANY time "they" decide you're no longer welcome - you're gone. That could be as simple as your business partner deciding he / she no longer needs you or an aggrieved wife / former wife.
> 
> Serendipity2



Hi Serindipity,
Appreciatte always your views on my plight and take into account the views you share with not only me but all the forum has to offer.It seems the LOS is a glass floor to be trodden carefully but the hunger for not only the love for my future wife but the excitement of a new beginning. Your insight into the buisinesss workings of the Thai life offer me a careful path and i will tread carefully, but i'm not investing all my eggs . If i accomplish just a little i will be happy but with the insight of people like yourslf i stand a much better chance in the Thai pool of the unknown.......:clap2::clap2:


----------



## oddball

Serindipity is a logical poster and does not pull punches , just like to add ; 'Experience is touted as an accumulation of all the mistakes you have made in your life ' There has to be at least a modicum of truth in this thinking .

My first boss put it to me this way "Watch carefully what others do and learn from THEIR mistakes " "The way to learn what others have taken years to learn , is to always ask the question WHY , when you are not sure of what they have said , when they run out of answers , move on to the next scourse of learning and repeat the question WHY "

One foreman told me to always tell him what I thought about a certain problem , he said "From 3 stupid sounding statements , I can often come up with the semblance of a cure "

I told my pupils in automotive/motor-cycle instructional classes "You are free to interupt if you do not get the point of what I say , that way we ALL get to learn without constant back-tracking at a future time when theory is put into practise "

In Thailand , do not presume what you are told is a given , you will learn there is much 'Fettered thinking' formulated from tunnel vision , that suits the particular orators DREAM of his personal requirements . 
Colin


----------



## Guest

corinne murray said:


> Hi, my husband and myself are currently living in the UK but hope to move to Thailand for a year or so. We are looking to rent when we get out there and would like to take one of our dogs with us. I will not be working when i go out there but i would like to do a bit of voluntary work. My husband works Offshore in the Oil/Gas industry so hopefully there won't be a problem with work for him.
> If anyone has any experience of living in Thailand and has some good information, it would be gratefully appreciated as we want to be prepared as much as possible!!!!!


Getting oil work in Thailand is nearly impossible unless you are already connected. That said I worked in the offshore industry there and left because it is so badly run and they have no concept of engineering that it is really dangerous. Just look at what they just did in Australia. Better option is to work offshore somewhere else and just live in Thailand. But if you are a western woman then your chances of being dumped for a Thai girl are probably around 99%.


----------



## Fontane

oddball said:


> Serindipity is a logical poster and does not pull punches , just like to add ; 'Experience is touted as an accumulation of all the mistakes you have made in your life ' There has to be at least a modicum of truth in this thinking .
> 
> My first boss put it to me this way "Watch carefully what others do and learn from THEIR mistakes " "The way to learn what others have taken years to learn , is to always ask the question WHY , when you are not sure of what they have said , when they run out of answers , move on to the next scourse of learning and repeat the question WHY "
> 
> One foreman told me to always tell him what I thought about a certain problem , he said "From 3 stupid sounding statements , I can often come up with the semblance of a cure "
> 
> I told my pupils in automotive/motor-cycle instructional classes "You are free to interupt if you do not get the point of what I say , that way we ALL get to learn without constant back-tracking at a future time when theory is put into practise "
> 
> In Thailand , do not presume what you are told is a given , you will learn there is much 'Fettered thinking' formulated from tunnel vision , that suits the particular orators DREAM of his personal requirements .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin



Hi Oddball,
Words from experience i will always heed and appreciatte your views like Serindipitys. Thanks...:clap2:


----------



## Serendipity2

Fontane said:


> If i was considering running a Bar/Guesthouse in Pattaya could anyone who has done a similar share their experiences and offer constructive advice...I would like to receive as much input as possible..
> Thanks



Fontane,

After my previous post something kept bothering me and I couldn't put my finger on it. [Too soon old, too late smart I guess] Whether you're buying a business with real estate or without I would make sure you understand the contract. It will almost assuredly be written by the owner or his attorney and be IN THAI. I doubt most of us read Thai and the few that do may not be that familiar with the language. Lawyers are experts at protecting their client so you can be safe in betting you have virtually NO rights. This would apply to any business transaction, including renting a home, buying land [be careful] or any other transaction.

It isn't enough to have someone look at the contract for you [IMHO] as they won't be around when the stuff hits the fan and even if they are around it's your responsibility to adhere to all of the terms and conditions of the contract. Not trying to make you paranoid - but better to be a tad paranoid than too trusting. Remember, just because you're paranoid does NOT mean someone isn't out to get you. We farangs are ALL targets to those who would cheat us or at the very least load the dice in their favor. My one suggestion - especially in buying a business - is to have the contract also drafted in English [or French or German et al] and require the controlling document be the one in YOUR language. Remember, its almost always the seller who drafts the contract so it's up to him to get the terms and conditions HE wants but in the language YOU understand. Then [if the amount is significant - or could be in the future] have your lawyer go through it with you. The last thing you want is to be in a Thai court, paying a lawyer to defend you. You would be at a distinct disadvantage. 

Even those of us who merely rent a place should be cautious even if the landlord seems very nice. Remember, the most successful people [and serial murders] seem very nice. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure - and then some! Again, I don't want to sour you on your dream but take your time and be wary. A last thought - if the owner of, say a bar, wants to sell to you - agree to work for him for a period of time [months not days] where you can see the ebb and flow of the business, learn who your clientele are, understand what is and what is not included in the business and see what rate of return the business will generate from your investment - after first deducting all expenses including a living wage for yourself. Best of luck to you! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Fontane

Serendipity2 said:


> Fontane,
> 
> After my previous post something kept bothering me and I couldn't put my finger on it. [Too soon old, too late smart I guess] Whether you're buying a business with real estate or without I would make sure you understand the contract. It will almost assuredly be written by the owner or his attorney and be IN THAI. I doubt most of us read Thai and the few that do may not be that familiar with the language. Lawyers are experts at protecting their client so you can be safe in betting you have virtually NO rights. This would apply to any business transaction, including renting a home, buying land [be careful] or any other transaction.
> 
> It isn't enough to have someone look at the contract for you [IMHO] as they won't be around when the stuff hits the fan and even if they are around it's your responsibility to adhere to all of the terms and conditions of the contract. Not trying to make you paranoid - but better to be a tad paranoid than too trusting. Remember, just because you're paranoid does NOT mean someone isn't out to get you. We farangs are ALL targets to those who would cheat us or at the very least load the dice in their favor. My one suggestion - especially in buying a business - is to have the contract also drafted in English [or French or German et al] and require the controlling document be the one in YOUR language. Remember, its almost always the seller who drafts the contract so it's up to him to get the terms and conditions HE wants but in the language YOU understand. Then [if the amount is significant - or could be in the future] have your lawyer go through it with you. The last thing you want is to be in a Thai court, paying a lawyer to defend you. You would be at a distinct disadvantage.
> 
> Even those of us who merely rent a place should be cautious even if the landlord seems very nice. Remember, the most successful people [and serial murders] seem very nice. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure - and then some! Again, I don't want to sour you on your dream but take your time and be wary. A last thought - if the owner of, say a bar, wants to sell to you - agree to work for him for a period of time [months not days] where you can see the ebb and flow of the business, learn who your clientele are, understand what is and what is not included in the business and see what rate of return the business will generate from your investment - after first deducting all expenses including a living wage for yourself. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Serendipity2


Hi Serendipity,
And once again a huge thankyou for your time and effort in pointing me in the right direction.You are indeed a huge help in my quest for a new life in the LOS and when i do eventually get there you will be a name i will toast. Like you said always better to be paranoid and tread carefully of which i will surely do...
Looking forward to any more of your advice if you think of anything else?
Kind Regards Fontane....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Serendipity2

Fontane said:


> Hi Serendipity,
> And once again a huge thankyou for your time and effort in pointing me in the right direction.You are indeed a huge help in my quest for a new life in the LOS and when i do eventually get there you will be a name i will toast. Like you said always better to be paranoid and tread carefully of which i will surely do...
> Looking forward to any more of your advice if you think of anything else?
> Kind Regards Fontane....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Fontane,

You're more than welcome and I wish you success! 

My last suggestion - marry a lovely young lady who will make your life a joy................ and make sure her dad is dirty, rotten, stinking, filthy rich! That will assure your financial success and you'll not have to cast a wary eye worrying she's out to take you for a ride!


----------



## Guest

Fontane,xxxx springs to mind. Amazing, but true - sadly. I've come across plenty of situations along those lines in Thailand.


----------



## Fontane

Hi Serindipity,
Thanks for that last piece of advice but marrying rich would spoil all the fun...
Nice thought but to easy a life has never been my thing ..:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::ranger:


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Fontane, _*this little anecdote*_ springs to mind. Amazing, but true - sadly. I've come across plenty of situations along those lines in Thailand.



frogblogger,

Thanks for find and posting that horror story. Nothing better than a real-life disaster to show the many pitfalls of doing business in a land where you can neither read or write the language and the people are beguilingly friendly. Most are trustworthy - to a point - the trick is to separate the wheat from the chaff and woe unto he who isn't able - he will soon be bahtless in the Land Of Smiles. 

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. Kiss a good night's sleep goodbye for a few months.


----------



## Serendipity2

Fontane said:


> Hi Serindipity,
> Thanks for that last piece of advice but marrying rich would spoil all the fun...
> Nice thought but to easy a life has never been my thing ..:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::ranger:



Fontane,

Mine either - to my everlasting sorrow! But I'm willing to learn what it feels like to be a kept man. May she be young and lovely. Anything beyond that is a bonus. 

Serendipity2


----------



## puresilver

Fontane said:


> Hi Serindipity,
> Appreciatte always your views on my plight and take into account the views you share with not only me but all the forum has to offer.It seems the LOS is a glass floor to be trodden carefully but the hunger for not only the love for my future wife but the excitement of a new beginning. Your insight into the buisinesss workings of the Thai life offer me a careful path and i will tread carefully, but i'm not investing all my eggs . If i accomplish just a little i will be happy but with the insight of people like yourslf i stand a much better chance in the Thai pool of the unknown.......:clap2::clap2:


hi fontane,i just want to ask you a question which i think is very important on you behalf,how many times have you been to thailand???


----------



## puresilver

Fontane, this little anecdote springs to mind. Amazing, but true - sadly. I've come across plenty of situations along those lines in Thailand. 






this is excellent advice from frogblogger to anyone wanting to own a bar in thailand,but one thing they all forget is a farang selling a bar,all farang want to stay in thailand so they will do what ever they can to stay there so just becareful off buying a bar from a farang not just a thai too....

hhmmmm why hasn`t that come under you post frogblogger???...lol


----------



## Fontane

puresilver said:


> hi fontane,i just want to ask you a question which i think is very important on you behalf,how many times have you been to thailand???


Hi Puresilver,
Been to Thailand 6 times and am learning much about the LOS ...Khok Khun Krap.:confused2::clap2:


----------



## puresilver

*hi*



Fontane said:


> Hi Puresilver,
> Been to Thailand 6 times and am learning much about the LOS ...Khok Khun Krap.:confused2::clap2:



sud yot...:clap2:: ill get back to you in a bit im just cooking...:hungry:


----------



## Kanom

I have been in Thailand for 15 years now and have a guesthouse (Rayong, Thailand - Close to Pattaya) and 2 Petrochemical industry related Companies. Welcome to drop by for a chat if you are in the area. There are many websites which will give advice and I would suggest you get as much as possible. It is better to have good local contacts and not wife or girlfriend/boyfriend involved with the legal side. A registered Company has more protection than an individual if correctly set up and run.
Gary


----------



## daddiOOO

*Pattya/Jomtien*



chicowoodduck said:


> Dear Oddball,
> 
> Although business is a bit on the downside (and where in the world isn't it?), I did not see anyone out with hammers, plywood and nails boarding-up anything. As with most things in Thailand, the people just smile and work through it. That's the attitude like. I didn't see anything to scare me off in coming back to the Pattya City area (I'm currently back in the States cleaning up odd and ends before heading back in December). Of course, everyone's boat floats a bit different, but in looking over the area, I do believe that the Jomtien might be a better fit. Just less crowded, easy beach access, cleaner, etc. Just as a starting point, you might want to check-out the Thailand Craig's List for various places to stay and the price range people are seeking. Again, everyone has a different budget. It looks like I'll be paying somewhere between 12-14 thousand baht per month for an apartment that is about a mile from the Pattaya City beach area. Again, this could change between now and December. I STRONGLY suggest that if you are serious about moving anywhere in Thailand that you check out the area for yourself and not for a day trip experience. There are a million "I wish I would have..." stories of expats jumping in head first without knowing the depth of the water. Do the research and go in one toe at a time and with caution.
> 
> Good luck.


I just came back from a visit to Pattya /Jomtien. What I found interesting was how many "bar girls" tell the same story. They moved from ISSAN to take a job in the bar where they make more money. They send the money home to support parents and siblings and maybe a child that their Mom is looking after. Do NOT expect love in the Western sense. You are a source of financial support. The 600 baht bar fine and the 1500 baht for the girl is just the beginning. As long as you don't confuse it with love, your OK.


----------



## KhwaamLap

daddiOOO said:


> I just came back from a visit to Pattya /Jomtien. What I found interesting was how many "bar girls" tell the same story. They moved from ISSAN to take a job in the bar where they make more money. They send the money home to support parents and siblings and maybe a child that their Mom is looking after. Do NOT expect love in the Western sense. You are a source of financial support. The 600 baht bar fine and the 1500 baht for the girl is just the beginning. As long as you don't confuse it with love, your OK.


Well of course if you take a poll of Bar Girls in Pattaya, you will get very similar answers. That doesn't mean. of course, the poll taken elsewhere in Thailand with a different audience will also return the same result. It always amazes me tha so many men go looking for wives in brothels here - I don't mean the meet a girl, fall in love and marry them AND they happen to be a BG - I mean they actually go looking in that scene for a partner.

Once you live here and are not a tourist, you will meet people in different circles and scenarios. As a tourist you meet bar girls and hotel workers (all from poor backgrounds). Think of all the poeple you meet on a day to day basis in your home countries, as a 'resident' here you will do the same - and there is much more chance of meeting someone and getting to know someone outside of the sex-4-sale side of things (check out my signiture too!)

As for the GH, try someone like SunBelt Asia they specialise in selling companies and speak English - know the law and are used to dealing with farangs and how to do it *set up businesses etc for us foreign devils). I have used them before and they will give great advice for free too - send them an email (google them for contact details).


----------

